

Firefox now 19% market share, eating more of MSIE's lunch - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/mozilla-gets-its-guinness-record-firefox-gains-market-share

======
mattmaroon
After spending the better part of a year working with web design, I can only
pray that this trend continue.

------
bprater
Although impressive, it still has a long way to go before being considered
dominant.

A good question might be: why hasn't it gained more popularity over the last 5
years?

~~~
sdpurtill
Simple answer: big companies haven't switched to FF. If they started
switching, their employees would go home and switch too. Until then, it will
be hard to become a majority.

~~~
lkozma
Simple answer 2: many people don't know or care what's a browser. For them
using the internet is clicking the blue e icon that is there by default.

